# GPU-Z is not showing 'GPU Load' of my 9500GT



## RenanMotta (Nov 3, 2010)

Why the GPU Load of my 9500GT is not being displayed? My driver version is 195.62.







Thanks!


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Update to a new driver version?  195.65 is older than dirt.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 3, 2010)

because your not rendering any 3d graphics? I see the GPU load label on the app.. in 0%, correct me if im wrong, is thats what your asking?


----------



## RenanMotta (Nov 3, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Update to a new driver version?  195.65 is older than dirt.



This driver version is not so old and download the lastest driver will take days for me. I will change drivers if needed only.



Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> because your not rendering any 3d graphics? I see the GPU load label on the app.. in 0%, correct me if im wrong, is thats what your asking?



I ran several games and applications that consumes GPU power and it's still not showing anything. (Yes, I marked the option: "Continue refreshing this screen while GPU-Z is in the background").

And yes, that's what I'm asking.

Thanks!


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 3, 2010)

As I said, upgrade your graphics drivers, I don't believe GPU load monitoring was suppoted or worked properly until the 200 series drivers.


----------



## RenanMotta (Nov 3, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> As I said, upgrade your graphics drivers, I don't believe GPU load monitoring was suppoted or worked properly until the 200 series drivers.



Ok, I will download updated drivers.

Thanks!


----------



## RenanMotta (Nov 3, 2010)

Just downloaded and installed driver version 260.99 and everything is working as it should.

GPU load during video encoding:





Thanks!


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Glad you got it working.


----------

